# Sprayer that mists



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I did my first ONR clean today and used a Wilko 7ltr spray,It does not mist and will not adjust to get a finer spray,it just seems to squirt in a coarse spray pattern if that makes sense.

I used about 3 litres of pre wash to soak the car which seems a lot.

Can anyone recommend a sprayer that will spray a decent mist ?

Allan


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Check out Kwazar Mercury bottles. They have double trigger action and adjustable spray pattern.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

At the risk of pointing out something obvious, have you tried to adjust the nozzle or cleaning it. I use a cheap 1L sprayer from B&Q


----------



## benjo09 (Nov 22, 2016)

This is what I use https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000LFTYV0/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only 2l so takes a refill to do the whole car but works fine.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I use a spear and Jackson 5L pressure sprayer; about 8 quid on Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I used 550ml of pre wash yesterday on my grand scenic using the kwazar mercury. And that was using it also as a drying aid. I never used more than 1,5l on my car even when using a pump sprayer.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Took the Wilko 5ltr sprayer back and got a refund.

Bought one of their 2ltr pump sprayers to try, it has a brass adjustable nozzle and it does adjust to a mist, tried it on one door so I could clay it and polish and wax it and it is considerably better than the 5ltr one and seems a lot more economical as well.

I'll see how it holds up on a whole car wash the next time I do it,so even if it fails it's only £3.00 lost.

I'm really glad to be using this ONR because I can clean the car as and when I want even in sunshine, and I can clean just one panel to clay and polish without needing to drag the PW out to do the whole car.

Allan


----------

